# Fort Morgan Charters



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Can anyone recommend a good charter for bay or open water fishing. I'm going to be up there June 1st and would like to do some Snapper fishing. I'll have several other folks that may be interested too. Any walk ons around that time?


----------



## PoolBoy074 (May 2, 2012)

i live across the street from ft morgan marina and also keep my boat there.... i would recomend all the captains there.... weather inshore or offshore.... Nicole charters captain walter 2512130023 (he does inshore/offshore trips in his 28' persuit)... Redeye charters captain Gary (offshore in his 38' topaz) 2517520656.... LazyLine charters Captain Eugene (offshore 42' hatteras) 2517470051 
hope this helps bro


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Thanks, the house well be in is only about 1/2 mile from there. Talked to them this morning, but their websight was down. I'll check it again when I get home from work.


----------

